# General > Hobbies >  Tunisian Crochet Hooks

## mushroom

Hi I was wondering if anyone has some hooks for Tunisian crochet that they would like to pass on.
please PM me.

Thanks

----------


## knittingkitten04

I don't have any myself but you can buy knitpro ones on the Internet, getknitted always has a good selection

----------

